# Mixing Moisturizers?



## empericalbeauty (Aug 31, 2006)

I usually mix my moisturizers cus i dont have time to rub all 3 of them seperately. So I was wondering, is this such a good idea? The moisturizer I use now is a mixture of pond's moisturizing cream[the one with the blue cover], Sunscreen with SPF 15[since pond's lacks any sunscreen] and Clean&amp;clear morning glow. I mixded all three into the pond's container and it gives me a really glowy skin.


----------



## monniej (Aug 31, 2006)

if it's working for you i wouldn't worry too much. your skin looks gorgeous, so you must be on to something! my skin is kind of weird so i don't mix products, but i do apply them over each other. i love my moisturizer, sundari neem and avocado, but i apply dermalogica oil control lotion on top before i apply my makeup. the sundari makes me alittle to shiny when i use it alone, and the oil control lotion makes me too dry. the two together are the perfect combination.


----------



## patsluv (Aug 31, 2006)

Personally I would rather layer them than mixing them together, especially with sunscreen. I've heard it may affect the effectiveness of the sunscreen.


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 31, 2006)

I agree in regards to the product with SPF. I would continue mixing the others, but apply the product with SPF first, then the others.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Sep 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *patsluv* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Personally I would rather layer them than mixing them together, especially with sunscreen. I've heard it may affect the effectiveness of the sunscreen. ditto.

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree in regards to the product with SPF. I would continue mixing the others, but apply the product with SPF first, then the others. the other way around., sunscreen should be last layer on your face


----------



## goddess13 (Sep 1, 2006)

Mixing the other two shouldn't be a problem, but I wouldn't mix the SPF one in them. Apply the SPF one last.


----------



## sadhunni (Sep 1, 2006)

i don't think there's anything wrong w/ it prefer layering.


----------

